# Derby Diabetes UK Group Meeting



## SamInnocent (Jun 22, 2009)

When: Wednesday 15th July 2009. Meeting starts at 7.30pm and finishes around 9pm
Where: At the moment, meetings are held in the new Diabetes unit which is in the Medical Specialities Outpatients Department near Entrance 12 of the Derby City General Hospital.

Details: Bi-monthly meeting of the Derby Diabetes UK Group. Come along to listen to guest speakers and talk to the experts and those with both Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes. Everyone welcome!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting details. Can you include time of meeting?


----------



## SamInnocent (Jun 22, 2009)

Apologies - I've added times in my original post!


----------

